# need ignition coil for an older mccullough



## toucjh of grass (Jun 22, 2006)

have been using a mac 50 for years for cutting firewood, coil went out and i cant get a replacement. Any ideas?


----------



## certifiedtech (Jun 30, 2006)

McCullouch went bankrupt in 1998. The coil your looking for is most likely obsolete.
There are place online that sell obsolete parts.


----------



## cleancutinc (Jul 18, 2006)

toucjh of grass said:


> have been using a mac 50 for years for cutting firewood, coil went out and i cant get a replacement. Any ideas?


 MTD WAS PURCHASED BY MTD THE PART MAY HAVE SUPERCEDED WITH NEW PART NO. CALL MTDS 1800 NO.


----------



## cleancutinc (Jul 18, 2006)

certifiedtech said:


> McCullouch went bankrupt in 1998. The coil your looking for is most likely obsolete.
> There are place online that sell obsolete parts.


 CALL MTD SEE IF THEY HAVE COMPATIBLE REPLACEMENT


----------



## engine man (Mar 25, 2006)

cleancutinc why do you type everything in capitals? its so lame


----------

